# Gleaming Kleen - Porsche 997 GT3



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us.

Here we have a 2008 Porsche GT3 that required a little bit of TLC.

On to the detail -

Bulk of the correction work was carried out with Meguiars DA Microfiber System. Spoiler and part of the rear bumper required LC Purple Foamed Wool and Megs 105 to remove some DA sanding marks.









Few before & after's shots throughout the correction stages

Before -









and after...









Before -









and after...









Before -









and after...









Before -









and after...









Before -









and after...









Before -









and after...









Paintwork refined usining Megs 205 and megs finishing pad































































Once all the machine polishing stages were out the way paint was prepped and given a basecoat of protection with Werkstat Prime Acrylic. 









Over a period of time (30 minutes between each coat) 4 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jett was applied.

In-between each coat some of the small jobs were tackled such as prepping wheels with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then protecting with Swissvax Authobahn and dressing the tyres with Swissvax Pneu.




































303 Aerospace Protectant was used on Engine bay and all plastics including under the bonnet.









All glass cleaned with 3M Glass Cleaner, windscreen sealed with Nanolex Glass Sealant.

Buffing off the glass sealant.









Few photo's of the end result on a very over cast day - shame sun was not out to show how good the actual finish was.

























































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning motor, great corrections and photo's, stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

:argie: Stunner 


Great work :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate, car looks lovely.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent as always fella:thumb:

What is it with Porsche & their poor quality wheel bolts?!:devil:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Car looks gorgeous, MF correction system looks interesting. Thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Scotland (Jul 18, 2011)

Simply stunning. Great job. I'm no expert, but I always feel overcast conditions make the photos better!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Jay, some great pics as well.

Neil


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice, big like


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful, what a finnish! after pics are stunning!!

Thanks for posting…


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work, stunning car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As usual excellent work :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

brilliant result!! my fav all time motor


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning work on a dream car of mine!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

> prepping wheels with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid


I'd never thought of doing that. Doh.

If I ever manage to get my wheels clean again, I'll do that before sticking the Autobahn on - top tip!

Oh, and a lovely job too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Lovely finish and again great photos.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Fantastic work. :thumb:
How did you get on with the Microfibre system..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice indeed, and great to see the Megs DA system being used for correction work here  Interested to hear your thoughts on it, it sounds similar to my own in that it handles most marks but you need foam or wool and something a little more aggressive for deeper marks... What I have been finding though is the way the system seems to level the paint for the gloss and clarity - seems a step forward over foam combos in my eyes, what do you think of it? Certainly looks like you were getting this levelling effect from your pics which focus on the paint surface


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work Jay on one of the best cars out there in probably one of the best colours out there.

I'm going to have to look into this MF system more.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Really enjoyed that, thanks Jay. I can see the DA Microfibre system become very popular for use on sticky paints, particularly for compounding work. As always, your photography rocks - such a great colour too.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mmmmmm.....GT3 :argie: (I am partial to 911s, did I mention that already? ) 

Looks lovely in that colour as well!! Top work as always bud


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

badman1972 said:


> Stunning motor, great corrections and photo's, stunning finish :thumb:





*TAY* said:


> :argie: Stunner
> 
> Great work :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate, car looks lovely.





Chris_VRS said:


> Excellent as always fella:thumb:
> 
> What is it with Porsche & their poor quality wheel bolts?!:devil:





SimonBash said:


> Car looks gorgeous, MF correction system looks interesting. Thanks for posting:thumb:





Scotland said:


> Simply stunning. Great job. I'm no expert, but I always feel overcast conditions make the photos better!





Perfection Detailing said:


> Very nice Jay, some great pics as well.
> 
> Neil





slobodank said:


> very nice, big like





Dwayne said:


> Beautiful, what a finnish! after pics are stunning!!
> 
> Thanks for posting…





paranoid73 said:


> Very nice :thumb:





Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice work, stunning car





Eurogloss said:


> As usual excellent work :thumb:





[email protected] said:


> brilliant result!! my fav all time motor





moono16v said:


> Stunning work on a dream car of mine!





Bel said:


> I'd never thought of doing that. Doh.
> 
> If I ever manage to get my wheels clean again, I'll do that before sticking the Autobahn on - top tip!
> 
> Oh, and a lovely job too





tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic...





Mgs Detail said:


> Lovely finish and again great photos.





dooka said:


> Fantastic work. :thumb:
> How did you get on with the Microfibre system..





gally said:


> Fantastic work Jay on one of the best cars out there in probably one of the best colours out there.
> 
> I'm going to have to look into this MF system more.





Ali said:


> Lovely.





Rich @ PB said:


> Really enjoyed that, thanks Jay. I can see the DA Microfibre system become very popular for use on sticky paints, particularly for compounding work. As always, your photography rocks - such a great colour too.





Viper said:


> Mmmmmm.....GT3 :argie: (I am partial to 911s, did I mention that already? )
> 
> Looks lovely in that colour as well!! Top work as always bud


Thanks for the feedback guys:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice indeed, and great to see the Megs DA system being used for correction work here  Interested to hear your thoughts on it, it sounds similar to my own in that it handles most marks but you need foam or wool and something a little more aggressive for deeper marks... What I have been finding though is the way the system seems to level the paint for the gloss and clarity - seems a step forward over foam combos in my eyes, what do you think of it? Certainly looks like you were getting this levelling effect from your pics which focus on the paint surface


Dave this was only the second car I have used this system on so still learning how to use it. I have found it has it limits but then again maybe I havent fully grasped the technique to get the best out of it. So far impressed with it though.

Have a Bentley to do that is in a real bad state so will be using this to do a bit more testing on and try some different techinques so will report back with my findings


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

mmmmmmmm...oh my god I think I've just...need tissues and better tablets.

Beautiful motor and CRACKING work.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful as always Jay

Baz


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely car, very well done! :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great results.One of my favourite cars


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as always Jay, superb photography:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bloody Sexy that!

Great work, why did you correct with a DA, purely down to it being sticky?

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

fethead said:


> mmmmmmmm...oh my god I think I've just...need tissues and better tablets.
> 
> Beautiful motor and CRACKING work.





Auto Detox said:


> Beautiful as always Jay
> 
> Baz





Nanolex said:


> Lovely car, very well done! :thumb:





Tom_watts said:


> Great results.One of my favourite cars





gb270 said:


> Great work looks stunning





slrestoration said:


> Great work as always Jay, superb photography:thumb:


Cheers guys:thumb::thumb:



PaulN said:


> Bloody Sexy that!
> 
> Great work, why did you correct with a DA, purely down to it being sticky?
> 
> ...


yes sticky paint so makes it so much easier to use the DA:thumb:


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

Excelent work!!! but, paint for nuts noooowww!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning motor!:argie: :argie:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

very impressed how AJT looks on this car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning mate.:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing...





Showshine said:


> Nice job mate





scooby73 said:


> Nice work on a stunning motor!:argie: :argie:





DieselMDX said:


> very impressed how AJT looks on this car





Gleammachine said:


> Looks stunning mate.:thumb:





colarado red said:


> Top work





mike swell said:


> Great work mate :thumb:


Cheers guys:thumb:



El_Cid said:


> Excelent work!!! but, paint for nuts noooowww!!


If i had enough time I would have got them off and spruced them up as certainly letting the car down. They were pointed out to the owner so he may have replaced them.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That looks Gorgeous, Bet the owner was more than happy!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful car and great work.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

My favourite car and quite possibly my favourite detailer!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another excellent job Jay, writeup as good as ever :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

wish wash said:


> That looks Gorgeous, Bet the owner was more than happy!


Owner was very happy indeed:thumb::thumb:



s3 rav said:


> Beautiful car and great work.


Thanks Rav



scoobymad said:


> My favourite car and quite possibly my favourite detailer!!


Cheers Scoob:thumb:



alxg said:


> Another excellent job Jay, writeup as good as ever :thumb:


Thanks alxg


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

the photography in this thread has been fantastic.. great write-up!!


----------

